#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Mountain Bike Koh Larn 2007 On 6-7 July 2007

## dirtydog

*PATTAYA MOUNTAIN BIKE KOH LARN 2007 ON 6-7 JULY 2007* 
Pattaya City with Mountain Bike Association plans to organize Mountain Bike Koh Larn 2007 on 6-7 July 2007 at Koh Larn (Coral Island), Pattaya. The trophy from The Crown Prince will be presented to the winner. 

On the 19th June 2007, at 02.00 PM, Mr. Wuthisak Rermgitgarn, Deputy Mayor of Pattaya City, held the meeting with related sections to discuss the readiness to organize Mountain Bike Association 2007. 

Koh Larn is a popular tourist attraction for Thais and foreigners. This mountain bike event is to help promoting tourism and conserving the environment. Besides, it is to promote sport activities in order to keep the youth to stay away from drugs. 

On the 6th July 2007, the competitors will receive a T-shirt, a souvenir coin and a certificate. There will be the prize for the youngest and the oldest competitors as well. For those who have good condition old bikes, they can bring them for the contest. The categories will be: 

1. Original old and beautiful bikes. 
2. Modified old bikes in economical and beautiful condition. 
There are three prizes for the two categories. 

On the 7th July 2007, the competition will be Down Hill and Cross Country. 
Mountain Bike Koh Larn 2007 will be at Sa-Mae beach on Koh Larn, Pattaya, Chonburi. 

For more information please contact: Pattaya City, Koh Larn branch Tel. 038-434160 
Pattaya City Hall Tel. 038-371123 
Or Mountain Bike dealers. 

Pattaya Daily News

----------


## kingwilly

i might bring me bike over den!

but koh larn, aint real big, i run over koh larn....

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Saturday 7th July 2007**Mountain Bike Championships begin on Larn Island.*
Following on from a preparation meeting featured on this show earlier this week, the Thailand Mountain Bike Championships began on Larn Island on Friday Afternoon. This will be the first heat in this year’s National Competition and points accrued will go towards the overall Thai Championships. The event was supported by Pattaya City Hall and was opened by Khun Niran, the Mayor of Pattaya and plenty of spectators made the short boat trip to the Island to enjoy the action.


44
44
 4

----------

